# Cotton Candy Poodles



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I love how your Poodle matches you girl. They look so happy.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Congratulations to both of u! She's just waaaay too cute.


----------



## Laceypoo (Aug 23, 2011)

Wow! Thanks for posting these pics! The poodles are adorable. Your daughter is a doll and she looks so happy with her poodles!


----------



## macker905 (Mar 21, 2010)

"Pretty in Pink"!!


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

They are TOO cute! Mimi looks so cute, who knew that they could put feather extensions on a poodle! What fun it is to have white poodles to color! I like how Auggie has a little moustache to make him look more "manly". You should post more pix of these two, they are precious!


----------

